# Best Canister Filter for 75G Frontosa Tank?



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

Right now I have 4 Frontosa in a 75G with 2 Emperor 400 filters. I wanted to upgrade to a canister filter and get rid of the emperor 400s. Any ideas???


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I would do an FX5 or 2 Fluval 406's for that tank, but then again I'm a big fan of over filtration. You should be able to get away with one 406 on that tank.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

FX5.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

thanks for the help and advice I will most def look into the Fluval line....what is the best way to do the transition from the Emperor 400 to the new canister?...I like the FX5 but the price is amazingly high lol!!!....any good sites to purchase it?


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

any benefits with the canister filter???


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Much more mechanical biological and if needed chemical filtration


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I would go ahead and run your current filters with the new canisters at the same time to help distribute some bacteria or just go ahead and move the media from your current filters into the Canister.

They are pricy but one FX5 can do 925 Gallons an hour, so that is an awesome amount of filtration for your tank so you wont have to worry about that.

2 406's would be about $300, and that would be about 750 GPH, so the FX5 is the way to go.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

I was thinking one 406 for now...


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have one 203 on a 45 hex and a 404 with a tetratech 30-60 on my 55 and both tanks are crystal clear. I like the flow rate of the 404 it creates a very significant amount of surface agitation so I can just imagine the upgraded 406.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

are these filters are to do maintenance on? can I make my own filter pads?


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

All u have to do is clean out the pads in some tank water. Unless extremely dirty then u will wanna replace. I use poly fill in mine too n I replace that a lot. But maintenance isn't too bad.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh OK....any other recommendations? I heard people doing spray bars etc...


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Spraybars are awesome great surface agitation!!!! I may trade the spray nozzle on my 404 in for one.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

Yea the fx5 is a beast!


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

LOL!!!....I aint gonna lie the Two Emperor 400s I have had for 7 plus years and no issues what so ever I def got my $$$ out of them. I just might sell them online....I want something a little bit easier to clean and maintain. Think the canister is the way to go. The Emperors can get really messy at times and look weird on the back of the tank...I might try out a Fluval 406 first


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah i mean keep at least one of them, Backup Filters are a MUST with large tanks. I'm keeping my 60 Gallon and my AC110 for my 125 when i upgrade to it in case something happens to the FX5.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

just saw some vids on youtube the cleaning of the FX5 looks like a pain lol...do you really have to drain the filter before moving it and cleaning?...or can I Just lift it up and clean the whole unit outside.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

thanks! I also like the 406


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

just ordered Fluval 406 from fosters and smith...for $155.00 with free shipping!!!! It was cheaper than the Amazon place lol


----------

